

Schizophrenia: New Electronic Application May Help - mitchie_luna
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/02/120203092031.htm

======
tocomment
Here's a simple idea. How about they just wear a device on say their wrists
That visually displays sounds?

So whenever they hear a voice they can make sure the display matches up. If
they hear a voice but the display doesn't show anything then they know it's
not real.

~~~
ajkessler
Uh, this is actually a pretty good idea, if you could implement it. It would
have to filter out background noise, and would be tough to make it work in a
crowd, but it seems like a decent aid, at least for those who are lucid enough
to understand that they have a disorder.

As SoftwareMaven explains below, many schizophrenics experience visual
hallucinations in addition to aural hallucinations, but this doesn't seem like
a huge stumbling block.

Bigger, I think, is the paranoia aspect. If you really, _truly_ believe the
plants in and outside your house are vampires who are waiting to kill you
(true story, unfortunately) I can't imagine you're going to put too much faith
into your wristband.

------
mitchie_luna
Yes, based on the article, there were the application was already used to two
schizophrenia and the result is promising. I hope this will work out well.

According to psychology field, there is no medicine for this kind of problem.
So I hope that this new discovery will help.

~~~
SoftwareMaven
There are medicines, but the effectiveness is very hit-or-miss and the side
effects can be horrid. Schizophrenia also is often accompanied by feelings of
paranoia, which, combined, can make it difficult for patients to stay on
medication.

~~~
mitchie_luna
What I meant by medicine is that it cannot help person to get well. Drinking
medicine should be maintained, or else the patient will hear again the voice
that is only in his mind. Not like flu or fever, a patient can get well if he
drinks the prescribed medicine.

~~~
SoftwareMaven
Ahh, I see. "There is no cure" is the phrase we would generally use. And, yes,
unfortunately, there is no cure. We don't remotely understand what causes it,
much less how to fix it. :(

~~~
mitchie_luna
Yah, thanks for giving me the exact words, no cure. I think the cure only rely
on the person's will power to be well.

------
alpad
schizophrenia? theres an app for that....

------
quietness
Might be useful for certain politicians running for president...

